# Should I see a Therapist?



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

Does therapy actually help at all? My mom doesn't seem to think it will. I've told her all about my depersonalization, and have recently told her I want to see a therapist. I keep asking her about it, but I think she doesn't want me to go, because she just keeps saying, "I have to find one". Does anyone know a good therapist in Cleveland, Ohio? And being 16, am I able to sign myself up for therapy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

I can only assume, although it sounds as if your mother is in denial? possible because she feels guilty that you believe you need her to get a therapist for you, which may mean in her eyes that she failed as a mother, so if you were to get a therapist yourself, it would limit the guilt she feels. Although you can not be expected to get help by yourself at such a young age, you could try and reassure your mother by helping her realise that it?s not her fault for you having DR/DP (although for all I know, it might be). Again, I can only assume? because there could be thousands of other reasons why she?s acting like this (she sounds irresponsible towards you to me). Keep talking to us, and we?ll help you out some how .

Darren.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh and Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) has done wonders for me, I'm going to get a job then see my CBT again and get totally sorted out... although if it wasn't for the meds I'm on, I would still be stuck in a unreal world. I have counselling as well, which I would personality recommend you have first of all to enable you to express any repressed emotions within your cracking bottle of emotions... (if you feel you don't have emotions, you do... although you're only hiding them away; they are screaming to be let out and heard).


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

I really wish I could get a therapist, I hate to hurt her. I don't think it's her fault, but then again, I don't think it's anyones fault but my own. I worry too much about everything. I hope she knows that.

I don't plan on leaving anytime soon. Thank you 

What's CBT? I never really thought about the different types of therapy. What's the difference between therapy and counselling? Sorry, I don't mean to load you down in questions. I'm just curious.


----------



## Makuren (Sep 15, 2007)

CBT is Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. The therapist follows a strict empirically successful treatment procedure that deals with the clients cognitions, and behaviors. Often the first session is to underline the symptoms that are distressing the client. One technique that is crucial and is often used is feedback. The therapist will ask the client to keep a journal with them and log down when their symptomss (like DP/DR) appear. For example: everytime Katie is on a bus with a crowd of people she experiences DP/DR. The therapists uses the information in the log book to see if there are any distinct patterns of behavior or stituations that cause the distressing symptoms. They then focus on the patterns and try to help the client deal with the problems at hand. Therapists also deal with the congitive part (how you think, your beliefs, etc) by challanging them in arguements. They try and help the client battle their negative and useless beliefs that are harming them emotionally or stressing them out. CBT is a form of counciling but its based on strict rules and procedures whereas free form counciling ultimately depends on your therapist. Some are great and some are harmful. Counciling depends on what the therapist is after and what his/her main focus is. It really depends on many factors. The advantage of CBT is that its usually short lived. It lasts around 2-7 sessions usually. Medication costs less than CBT though, it is somewhat costly from what I've heard. However medication has a high relapes rate for symptoms which means that the symptoms return fast when the medication is removed. SOme people also become dependent to medication as well. There are always advantages and disadvantages.

Due to your age I think you would benefit more from CBT over medication.

Hope this answers your question more or less.

(OH! You can also preform CBT on yourself. There are self-help books availible that shows you the procedure that you can do yourself. It is almost as effective as therapist CBT. The reason why it might not be as affective is because the therapist has a better understanding of CBT and a outsiders view of the problems/symptoms.)

Hugs, good luck.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Seeing a Therapist will undoubtedly help you and it sounds as though that's what you really want to do, so it would be a good idea.

I get the impression that Darren is right about your mum. I know when I started getting help my parents started feeling guilty as though they'd done something wrong in raising me and it was their fault.

The truth is no-one is to blame (not even yourself) - passing blame around doesn't help anyone. The fact is that you are in this situation and you need help. Whatever lessons you have to learn you'll learn in time and you can use it as a way to reconnect to your Mum at a later stage. Perhaps you can just tell your Mum that you are in trouble and really feel like you need some help. Hopefully she'll be able to put her guilt aside and just be supportive, but if not its not your problem - look out for yourself first.

I'm not sure how the health system works in the US, but in Australia there is free mental health services for young people. I'd reccomend either going to a GP and telling them about your problem and that you want to see a therapist, or going to whatever equivalent of a Youth Service you have in the US and asking them to help you there.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, I asked my mother and I'm going to see a therapist. She is hurt, I think, and it kills me to hurt her, but I think I have to to get better. I'm also going to be trying CBT at home. Thank you all for the information  It helped a lot!


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You're welcome - good luck and let us know how it goes for you


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

rainchild8 said:


> Okay, I asked my mother and I'm going to see a therapist. She is hurt, I think, and it kills me to hurt her, but I think I have to to get better.


Glad to hear it!  here are the stages in which your mother might go through:

Shock, Denial, Anger, Bargaining, Depression, Testing, Acceptance.


----------



## rainchild8 (Oct 24, 2007)

Okay, I went to the therapist and she said that this might not be psychological. It might be that I have an over-active thyroid, so now I have to go to a regular doctor. But if it is, then I'll be okay once I get on some medication for the thyroid. I'm so happy, and I hope so much that it's because of this thyroid.


----------

